# Taurus PT 100 AFS .40 cal



## slickfish (Jan 14, 2008)

Just bought this weekend, anyone know what AFS stands for or means? Was looking for .45 but saw this one and Wow! Had to have 2-tone, wood grips!!! So any info would help..Thanks Slickfish:


----------



## Oldershooter (Apr 23, 2012)

*Taurus PT 101 AFS*

I bought a Taurus PT 101 in a special edition with gold plated parts like the trigger, hammer, safety, slide lock/release and adjudstable sights a bunch of years ago. For the best of my recolection, it means Alloy Frame, Stainless barrel and slide, as that is what the pistol consists of. Mine is a constant companion and I really like the way it handles and shoots. I have run various reloads as well as factory ammo through it without a miss. I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


----------

